# 30" Masterbuilt electric smoker



## wildcat2012 (Oct 1, 2011)

ive smoked in smokers before and i have used this one 1 time before for brisket i was trying to get it to 225 i got the temp stedy but no smoke was coming out. i looked at the chips and they where all dried out i put new one in and the same thing happened. this weekend i am doing a pork shoulder with apple chips . any suggestions on chips or temp


----------



## bigbob73 (Oct 1, 2011)

what model do you have?  does it have the small chip tray?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2011)

wildcat2012 said:


> ive smoked in smokers before and i have used this one 1 time before for brisket i was trying to get it to 225 i got the temp stedy but no smoke was coming out. i looked at the chips and they where all dried out i put new one in and the same thing happened. this weekend i am doing a pork shoulder with apple chips . any suggestions on chips or temp


Wildcat,

You probably got one of the bad Chip Burner assemblies.

Masterbuilt had a problem with a large run of smokers.

The chip burners did not work properly, especially at lower temps.

In order to make things right, they offered *FREE* replacement chip burner assemblies that work properly.

Watch the video at the link below.

If your chip burner looks like the one the guy is removing (with the half drawer), you need to get the one that the guy is putting in. Just call Masterbuilt, and tell them your problem, and they should send you the *FREE* replacement chip burner assembly.

Replacement only takes a screwdriver & about 2 or 3 minutes.

Video:

http://www.masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv

Bear

PS: After you get the replacement installed, you may find it to be a PITA to keep consistent smoke going, by having to keep putting small amounts of chips or chunks in all the time. If that is true for you, look into getting an AMNPS.

With that miracle product, once you load it & light it, you can get 9 to 11 hours of continuous consistent smoke, without having to touch it.


----------



## wildcat2012 (Oct 1, 2011)

i have the 30 inch analog It is not the one in the video the smoke box is a small box that has a lid


----------



## wildcat2012 (Oct 1, 2011)

the video you sent is not of the smoker i have i have the 30 inch analog the smoker box is a small pan that has a lid on it


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2011)

Wildcat, mornin'... I would suggest using the Amazing Pellet smoker... Todd makes and sells them... Using it you can control the smoke and temperatures separately... Ideal for quality smoked products... Just my opinion...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/a-maze-n-pellet-smoker


----------



## tommerr (Oct 1, 2011)

I just looked at my MES30 and it has the bad box. I have only tried to use it once and I got no smoke. Would someone please post contact information to get an upgrade?

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## wildcat2012 (Oct 1, 2011)

what is the bad box and how do i get a new one


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is what I found on the website:

*Email*

[email protected]

*Phone *

1.800.489.1581

706.327.5622 (local for Columbus, Georgia)

706-660-8022 (fax)

*Address*

Masterbuilt Mfg., Inc

1 Masterbuilt Court • Columbus, GA 31907

When I bought my MES 30 I called and gave tehm the serial number, with that number they can tell if you have the old version of the smoke box.  Like the video that Bear posted shows.  But if you have a MES do yourself a huge favor and get a AMNPS!!  You will not be dissapointed!

Brian


----------



## wildcat2012 (Oct 1, 2011)

the video that bear posted wasn't the same smoker that i have  and what is AMNPS


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 1, 2011)

A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## tommerr (Oct 1, 2011)

I just found their web site and their office hours are 8-5 M-F. I have an AMNPS but I also want the proper upgrade. I also have an extra air input vent to install. It came from an analytical oven that was being scrapped out. It's very much like the smoke exit vent on top. It is a rotating butterfly valve. I will post a picture of it when I find out how to use my new photo software. I suspect that the new input should be on the left side near the bottom. Your thoughts on placement would be appreciated.

All the Best

Tom


----------



## tommerr (Oct 1, 2011)

The AMNPS is an amazing invention. This company is also one of the good guy, straight arrow places to do business. I ordered one of the remote sensors. I waited a long time and it never arrived. I contacted them and they immediately sent out a replacement. Low and behold, the first order showed up. I sent it back and and as a gift to me, I received an AMNPS as a free gift. That is what I call top drawer customer service. They have my business and that's that. I love smoked cheese and the AMNPS can smoke without heating the smoker. I just noticed that they are now selling five pound lots of pellets. I consider that as a wise investment. Off I go a shopping.

Tom


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2011)

tommerr said:


> I also have an extra air input vent to install. It came from an analytical oven that was being scrapped out. It's very much like the smoke exit vent on top. It is a rotating butterfly valve. I will post a picture of it when I find out how to use my new photo software. I suspect that the new input should be on the left side near the bottom. Your thoughts on placement would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would be a very cool upgrade to the MES!!
You should start a new thread for this mod, so you don't hijack this thread and your mod does not get buried

The existing intake is on the right side, and so is the exhaust.
By installing an intake on the lower left, the circulation inside the box will have to cross the racks, rather than go straight up the right rear corner.

I would install the new intake right in the center the rails, on the lower left side.

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2011)

Wildcat

The retro kit includes a  new housing and a wider chip pan.
Probably the biggest change you'll notice, is the heat shield that sits between the chip pan and the element, is gone.

Take a side grinder with a cutting wheel, and cut out the heat shield on the one you have.
This will make a HUGE difference in how it smokes

I would still order the new retro kit, but this will work until you receive the kit


Todd


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Oct 1, 2011)

wildcat2012 said:


> ......... i looked at the chips and they where *all dried out* i put new one in and the same thing happened..........p



That reads as if you are putting soaked chips into your MES.

It has been my experience that* DRY* chips work best in my MES.

Unlike stickburners that have a HOT bed of coals that will instantly ignite dry chips the MES uses a much gentler heat from the electric element to warm the dry chips to the smoldering point that generates a very light Thin Blue Smoke.

Wet chips will only sit there and steam until they are dry and then eventually they will smoke.

It reads like you swapped out the almost ready to smoke chips with more wet chips, thus never getting to the smoking point.

Try dry, I think you will have better luck! :yahoo:


----------



## tommerr (Oct 1, 2011)

Creosote,

Yes indeed, I will start a new thread. I have worked in an aerospace materials laboratory for almost 40 years. I do highly specialized machining to test critical parts. I will research some valves and whatever is necessary in the way of tooling to do installation. I will buy the tooling so that it could be passed around with complete directions including pictures. I want to smoke and so far I am frustrated. By the way, I saw on the MES web site that they pictured a smoker inside. Is this really done? If so, I would put it next to my wood burner.


----------



## sonnyhad (Oct 1, 2011)

Tommerr, look into the use of a chimney for the MES, it goes right on the top vent, nothing to do but place it in the hole, works like a champ.


----------



## tommerr (Oct 1, 2011)

Is the chimney an MES article or a home built add on? Does it need a damper? If it just an add on, most hardware stores would carry such stuff.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 1, 2011)

I use (2) 3" Progresso Soup Cans, but bean cans work too.
3" OD is what you're looking for
No damper is needed....Wide Open!
The chimney that Sonny is referring to is a 3" 90° elbow you can find at Home Depot or Lowes.
Masterbuilt does not offer any such accessory.

Try removing the heat shield and you'll notice a difference immediately.
The chimney allows for slight negative pressure inside the MES, and also keeps any wind from blowing into the exhaust of the MES, and causing a back draft.











Todd


----------



## grimreeper (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a mes 30 and i gave up on using wood chips, I also have a Trager pellet BBQ. I just use the pellets from my hopper of the BBQ. I get a nice consistant blue smoke.


----------



## tommerr (Oct 3, 2011)

I called today about the upgrade. They must have not only the serial number but the model number. Things are back logged three weeks.


----------



## tommerr (Oct 5, 2011)

Today I called Masterbuilt and I gave them all of the necessary numbers. I should have my upgrade before November. I want to thank this wonderful forum for alerting me to this issue.

All the Best

Tom


----------



## tommerr (Dec 16, 2011)

I just got my upgrade. It took 2 1/2 months but I got it. I would call and order. You may not think that you need it can't hurt. Soon, I will add an additional air intake to mine.


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got my replacement kit too, but I didn't have the old style box, the chip tray didn't slide in and out easily like it should have. The replacement only took a couple of minutes to do, and now it works great.


----------



## hkeiner (Dec 21, 2011)

Not to talk anyone out of getting the retrofit kit, but as suggested in previous posts a good alternative to the kit is to modify the existing small tray setup by cutting out the extra piece of metal between the heating element and the wood tray. I did that on my MES40 and it worked great. It worked so well that I never installed the retrofit kit I later received from Masterbuilt. The kit is sitting in my garage collecting dust.

The following link explains the mod in greater detail. I use the AMNS mostly, but it is good to have the small chip tray working well for the occasional times it is just easier to use for short smokes and such.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...rade-kit-inspired-mod-with-q-view#post_640611


----------



## brycraft (Apr 10, 2014)

Originally Posted by *BRycraft*  
 

To solve this problem invest the AMNPS and use the mailbox setup....get a metal mailbox and 3" duct work. This will fit in the opening on the side and will eliminate the chip tray. You have to drill a hole in the mailbox and secure the metal duct work with some metal screws and foil tape.. Place the AMNPS inside the mail box and it will work as a vessel for the pellet tray.

The problem with low temp smoking is the element doesn't get hot enough to actually burn the wood chips.. Using the AMNPS and pellets that solves this problem. I smoke cheese with the smoker turned off and just start the pellets... You load the tray, get the pellets started, I use a propane torch and once it starts burning it will burn slow and continuous. One tray filled with pellets will produce smoke for about 11 hours.. 

This doesn't take up space in the smoker. No alterations to the smoker.. 

Metal mailbox..

3" flexible ductwork..

Metal foil tape.

That is it... If you ever need to add pellets you won't have to open the smoker door. I did have to close the  holes in the mailbox door to decrease the airflow a bit..

Beats the chip tray hands down.













IMG_0789.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 9, 2014


















IMG_0828.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0829.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0830.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0831.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


















IMG_0790.jpg



__ brycraft
__ Apr 10, 2014


----------



## nmitchell3305 (Oct 19, 2014)

Good Morning to all

Just got my new Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker and preseasoed it. My first question is what temperature and for how long do I smoke 4 large bone in chicken leg quarters? 

Is there a list or guide somewhere that shows cooking times and temps for various kinds of meat?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2014)

Nmitchell3305 said:


> Good Morning to all
> 
> Just got my new Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker and preseasoed it. My first question is what temperature and for how long do I smoke 4 large bone in chicken leg quarters?
> 
> Is there a list or guide somewhere that shows cooking times and temps for various kinds of meat?


Welcome to SMF !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






First of all, please go to Roll Call to introduce yourself so you can be welcomed properly.

Then if you'd like to see what can be done with a Masterbuilt Smoker & how to do it (Time, Temp, etc, etc), go to my Index below, and click on anything you'd like to smoke:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*

*Bear*


----------



## brycraft (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum..

Its hard to say. First let me suggest getting an oven temp gauge because I own the same smoker with a glass front door and I was finding my cooking times were not even close to what other people were suggesting. So I got oven temp gauge ($6) and found the temp on the smoker display was 30 deg off,. So when I tried cooking at 220 deg I was actually around 190 a HUGE difference... So now when I set my smoker to 275 the max temp, the temp gauge reads roughly 250, thats if I don't open the door to ever spritz my meat. Seems the longer it stays closed the higher the temp will reach, but that is also pre heating for about 30-60 min.. I also used my electrical meter with a temp probe on it and sure enough it was reading 30 deg below what the display temp indicated.. This has effected my cook times dramatically.

The meat probe in the smoker is spot on accurate. It matches my portable meat probe that I used as a comparison, so that is pretty accurate..

I cooked 4 large bone in chicken breast last week and it took roughly 3 hours around 250 deg..

I used the meat probe and just cooked it until 160 deg.. 

Good Luck.. Bill


----------



## nmitchell3305 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you for the link, it looks like a great resource. I appreciate the input


----------



## nmitchell3305 (Oct 19, 2014)

Bill,

Thank so much for the information. We will be trying this today for sure. Appreciate you taking the time to tell me your hints and tips.

Nicole


----------



## nmitchell3305 (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to SMF !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





First of all, please go to Roll Call to introduce yourself so you can be welcomed properly.

Then if you'd like to see what can be done with a Masterbuilt Smoker & how to do it (Time, Temp, etc, etc), go to my Index below, and click on anything you'd like to smoke:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*


Nmitchell3305 said:


> Thank you for the link, it looks like a great resource. I appreciate the input


----------

